# LED smart TV's with broken screens



## zscrapster (Jul 30, 2015)

I came in to a few large screen TVs with broken screens. The screens are as far as I can tell impossible to find, but they have a logic board and PCB board that sell on Ebay for $20-30ea so I don't intend to scrap the boards since they work. My question is about the strips glues to the inside of the back housing that I assume are the LEDs. I will upload a picture of one if nobody here has had one apart to know what I am talking about later when I get to my shop, but the strips look like gold, but they are just covered in glue so I can't even get a good clean scraping to try a drop of nitric acid to test. Does anyone here know for sure. I know the pictures will help and I will post them up straight away when I can.

thanks in advance.


----------



## zscrapster (Jul 31, 2015)

Here are a couple of pictures of the strips a am talking about.


----------



## Grelko (Aug 13, 2015)

I have alot of those from taking apart flatscreens. The long strips on the back seem to just be copper plating. I scraped the glue off with a razor, checked it with 22k jewelry testing solution and it immediately went green. There is a couple gold bonding wires inside each of the LED's. I just take a paint scraper etc, and pop those circular plastic covers off to get to them.


----------



## zscrapster (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I have a ton of these taking up space because I wasn't sure and they are caked with glue and stick to everything. I have several more TVs to strip down and I will take your advise and go after the bonding wires.


----------



## etack (Aug 14, 2015)

Grelko said:


> I have alot of those from taking apart flatscreens. The long strips on the back seem to just be copper plating. I scraped the glue off with a razor, checked it with 22k jewelry testing solution and it immediately went green. There is a couple gold bonding wires inside each of the LED's. I just take a paint scraper etc, and pop those circular plastic covers off to get to them.




This is not a test for gold plating. If you drop 22Kt test on gold plating it will always turn green. It's best to use nitric and look for gold flakes. 

If they look gold good chance they are gold plated. 

Eric


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 1, 2015)

My advice:
1) take the broken "glass" in a container....until you have enought to find a buyer(it contains indium)
2) leave the boards alone ....from acids...it's only a small return and hard work....use the LEDs as light bulbs to illuminate inside your car, license plate..... a row of 3 LEDs is good for 12 volts ......watch youtube for this tip.


----------

